# Lit'l steak



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Grilled a small rib eye last nite! 1 1/2" thick 1.75 lbs. I could not eat all of it so a saved a portion for breakfast this morning. The supper meal included the Steak and a shell pasta from a box and salad,nothing special. I rubbed the steak with a Montreal Seasoning marinade.
Breakfast was steak,scrambled eggs, grits,biscuits and scuppernong jelly, served on our finest china! 

Recipe for the marinade:
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Seasoning
1 teaspoon Espresso Ground Coffee(want it really finely ground)
Rub the steak on both sides and let sit for at least an hour. The longer the better. This steak marinaded for 2 hours.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great Pay. What does the espresso do for the rub? That's a new one for me.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Gives it a totally different taste and it is so good. No coffee taste at all. Just try it once and you will see.


----------

